# Work in the US for a sonographer/Radiographer?



## crys

I have been speaking to a fellow hospital worker here in london who wants to apply to live in the US under the skilled worker scheme. he has studied as a radiographer and sonographer and has worked as a sonographer for 4 years. I am sure there is a time limit as to how lnog you need to have practised in your skilled field - i bleieve it to be 5 years - am i correct? also does a sonographer come under the skilled worker field?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Traditionally, the US hasn't had a skilled worker program for immigration. Either you find a job where the employer is willing to sponsor you (and wait for your paperwork to clear) or you don't. 

I would also check the certification requirements in the US - most medical professions are licensed at the state level, so you'd have to find the state certification board to find out what level of reciprocity or recertification are available.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## selenaeden

Whilst, at Sonographers Medical, we acknowledge that, like all Ultrasound, Clinical Vascular Science in the UK is NOT currently a State Registered Profession under the Health Professions Council, we recommend that you obtain such registration if you are entitled to do so. (If you are dual qualified as a Radiographer or one of the other professions included under the HPC). This is because many hospitals will only employ practitioners who are State Registered even though it has no bearing on their Ultrasound or vascular Technology scanning capabilities.


----------



## Green Cheek

I'm in the heart-breaking situation of not being able to work in the US, despite graduating in 1988 so with 21 years as a Radiographer, five of those as an Advanced Practitioner in Breast Screening. The problem as I have been made aware is that the UK don't accept the USA Radiography qualifications as they don't think they are of a high enough standard. Consequently, the US have decided on a 'tit-for-tat' agreement. The only way around this is to go through the American Radiography school system, pay a ridiculous amount of money for the privilege, and redo what was done 21 years ago, on a full grant (ie, I paid nothing). The whole situation makes me feel not only nauseous but completely worthless as every job I attempt to apply for needs some kind of accreditation and from what I've seen of these courses, many of them are nothing short of what you would learn 'on the job' training. Once again, of course, you have to pay through the nose to do these courses. (I'm currently looking for a short course where I can learn how to pick my nose!)

Ah well, must go and iron my pants.


----------



## Bevdeforges

One big cultural difference you'll find in the US is that people don't expect you to remain in the specific line of work you trained for at age 18 or so. It's understandable that you don't want to have to go back to school at this point solely to get what amounts to the same qualification you got 20 years ago. But this is where you need to get creative. 

What companies make the equipment you know how to operate? Might they have need for someone with 20 years experience to help them design better hardware? Or might there be an opportunity somewhere for you to teach what you know? Or to consult in some manner in your area of expertise? 

It's how the job market works in the US (or is supposed to work - these days things are a bit dodgy due to the economy). People are expected to change careers 3 or 4 times in their lifetimes, and while it may involve going back to school, it doesn't need to do so.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep

There is no such thing as a tit-for-that agreement. Positions in the medical field require US certification. 

You were lucky and received your UK certification with a grant. Have you had your credentials evaluated to see what you really have to take in classes to be certified?


----------



## Nuc Tech

*USA nuc med & CT degree HPC registration.*

Hello Everyone, I am interested to find out if any of you know personally USA radiographers with AAS degree in either x-rays or nuclear medicine with HPC registration? I would like to find out how their application process went and to see what are the chances of obtaining such? I have AAS in nuclear medicine with additional advanced certification in CT, have board certification & registration for both in the USA, respectfully by the CNMT & ARRT. 

Cheers


----------



## Sandy25

Hey Nuc Tech: Did you get your HPC registration yet? If so how did you go about it? it would be very and highly appreciated if you respond to this.


----------



## Nuc Tech

Sandy25 said:


> Hey Nuc Tech: Did you get your HPC registration yet? If so how did you go about it? it would be very and highly appreciated if you respond to this.


I wish I have, but no, I have not even applied. Not sure I am interested in applying...


----------

